# Our first jaunt - The Cotswolds



## 99711 (Jun 19, 2006)

Not sure if this should go in here or the Newcomers forum, but I've been in there too long and it's time to get out! ;>

This weekend (22nd, 23rd Sept) we are going to The Cotswolds for our first stay in the campervan. We have Friday off and are staying at Dodwell Park by Stratford-Upon-Avon the first night, and then Hardwick Park by Oxford.

We will spend the day driving up from SW London, through Burford, Burton-on-the-water, The Slaughters, Stow-on-the-Wold, and Chipping Campden on the way to S-u-A.

We haven't looked at the next day too much yet, but are aiming to come down as far as Cirencester and Stroud before heading back east towards Oxford.

Does anyone have any places they definitely think we should see, or avoid, or comments on the campsites, or last minute tips for beginners? :> I have done plenty of reading - and posting - on here in the last 3 months or so since I bought the camper, but there might be some nuggets I've missed.

Thanks.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

If you're thinking of time in Oxford, posssibly get the bus in from Witney, or if going in the van use the park & ride at Redbridge (south side of Oxford from A34); there is a separate area for mh's opposite the entrance to the C &CC site; go past the main entrance, then turn left at the lights and almost immediately left. The area has barriers on, but you should go to the office next to the bus stop in the P & R to get them to open it (stupid eh?). Don't try driving in to Oxford - it's mayhem. 
There's lots of good pubs out in the sticks, especially by the river - (brings back memories.......)Try the Trout at Godstow (Wolvercote) as featured in the Morse books & TV series; now a "chain" pub/ restaurant, but goodish quality, and you can park in their car park if it isn't too busy.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

If its your first visit to the area, I would certainly take time to look around Stow, Burton and chipping campden, very pretty.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

kentandangela said:


> Does anyone have any places they definitely think we should see,


Hi Ken & Angela

Good choice for a first outing....but then I am biased I live in the middle of your chosen area to visit.

Couple of places worth a look if you are wanting free stopping places for a daytime walk in the countryside but with interesting things to see.

The first is Dovers Hill .. great walking area with super views out over the Vale of Evesham ( the centre of the world :lol: ) There is parking (free) available right at the top of the hill...

>>Multimap link to Dovers Hill ZOOM out for location<<










The second stopping place is The Rollright Stones ..our local "Stonehenge" easy to get to and some parking right by the stones ..if no one else is there :roll:

>>Multimap Link ...Rollright Stones<<










A nice website with good pictures of the >>Cotswolds<<

have a great time

Mike


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

For your last day and I'm presuming you will be going to Stroud before Cirencester.

A route to Oxford from Ciren (if it's a nice morning!)

Leave Ciren on the A 429 and then get on the B4425 to Bibury
From Bibury take the B4425 and then carry on until you start climbing a hill on the edge of Bibury and go to Coln St Aldwins. Turn right there to Quenington, at Quenington lookout for signs to Southrop (pronounced Sutherup). Turn left by the Swan public house and continue on to Eastleach (at which point you can buy me a pint at the Victoria Arms), from there head out towards either Westwell, or Barrington until you hit a main road which will be signposted for Burford.

If it's peeing down then possibly getting to Oxford earlier may be a better idea

As for Oxford, Mike is absolutely right...Don't attempt to go near the City Centre by anything else but bus


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Slimbridge is well worth a look, Birds (feathered) and the like. Nice site there too.


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi as you drive around the cotswolds ie Chipping Camden take a detour to Honeybourne then you can buy me a pint at the local only a couple of miles off route.

Dave


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Isnt that that Ram, Goat, Fleece or some such pub that sells Hook Norton ?


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

And Moreton in Marsh is worth a look in (if you like antique shops)...parking is a pain but the locals are quite friendly :wink:


----------



## 100769 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi,

Would love to hear how your first jaunt went. We have just bought our first MH and are hping to collect at the end of the month. We are doing a similar 'first weekend' to see how the thing goes and start working out how everything 'fills up, charges, switches on etc.

Currently knocking down our front wall so as to manage to get the 'beastie' and our cars on the drive !!

Really looking forward to playing with our new toy.

Keith & Viv


----------



## 99711 (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the good advice guys, perfect info for what we want.

Yes, this is our first visit to the 'Wolds.

No, we had no plans on going into Oxford, we'll spend time there another time - campervans are for villages and countrysides, not messy citys if you ask me.

Sorry, I wont be pulling into every second pub to buy you all a pint :>

Now we've just got to make sure the van gets back from the garage - needs new clutch :< - in time to go away...


----------



## 100769 (Aug 29, 2006)

*And the verdict was?*

How did your first weekend go?


----------

